# Sick Yellow & Blue Tang



## Sarah (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a 55 gal salt water aquarium which has been up and running for three years now. My current tank community is 1 Yellow Tang, 1 Blue Tang, 2 True Percula Clownfish, 1 Bicolor Pseudochromis, 1 Angelfish (not sure of the species, gray color and about 3 in). During this last year I lost one Yellow Tang to a mysterious fin disease. I replaced him with another Yellow Tang and a Blue Tang which now are showing signs of the same fin issue. The fins are slowly disappearing and leaving jagged patterns with no appearance of white film on the fin which I understand to be a sign of fin rot. None of my other fish have this fin issue and I have done a couple Mela Fix treatments to the tank which has not corrected the problem. My filtration system for this tank is a Fluval 304 Canister Filter, Ultraviolet Sterilizer and a Protein Skimmer. Does anyone have any advise or suggestions as to why my Tangs are having this issue with their fins and how I can resolve it?
Thank You


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

check your nitrates. A lot of fin "problems" can occur with high nitrates. If that is not the case I would look for someone picking on them but I doubt that is the case.


----------

